

Nerd girl needs your support ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.toplessrobot.com/2010/11/dear_nerd_girls_a_young_nerd_girl_needs_your_suppo.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
More information:

[http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/portrait_of_an_adoption/2010...](http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/portrait_of_an_adoption/2010/11/anti-
bullying-starts-in-first-grade.html)

------
atomical
Cute kid, but not a story worthy of Hacker News. Just one of those things
where you teach your kid a life lesson and move on.

